# Playpen suggestions?



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a play pen that works for hedgehogs that love to climb which could double up as a play pen for Chinese dwarf hamsters who love to escape, and a safe place for a bearded dragon to chill ?

Obviously the animals will not be in it at the same time :lol: 

Just wanted to see if people had good experience/ bad experiences with different brands etc.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Something like this Amazon.com: Blue 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth: Pet Supplies might work for those, it has a closed top for escape proofing, I know my hamsters loved to hang out at the top of their cage all the time, and I think you can remove the top, too.

Edit: it even has a thing for a water bottle.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

That looks adorable ! Thanks for the suggestion


----------

